# iWF Holiday VPS Blowout! KVM SSD VPS Starting at $6.99



## iWF-Jacob (Dec 15, 2014)

iWF Hosting (iWebFusion) hopes you are having a wonderful holiday season. We would like to share with you our KVM blowout sale!  Please contact us for details or custom plans, [sales (at) iwebfusion.net]

 

Our parent company, H4Y Technologies LLC has been around for a while. And when we say a while, we MEAN a while - since 2001! How long is that? We were here before the world knew what an iPhone was, before the "twerk", before Hannah Montana had a Twitter account, heck, we were here before Twitter existed!

 

What does this mean for you? iWF Hosting will be there for you in the years and decades to come.   You can count on us in these ever-changing times.   We have adapted and we WILL adapt to continue providing the great service we have provided for nearly 15 years.

 

Why iWF Hosting?   

1) Backed by H4Y Technologies, we have over *14 years in the industry.*  Tried and true! 

2) Leading tech support response times, true 24/7 in-house staff

3) Wholly owned equipment - we do NOT resell or lease!  *Our OWN staff has full access to all equipment.*

4) Only top-notch hardware: SuperMicro motherboards & chassis, high performance/enterprise HDDs.   Purchased BRAND NEW

5) *100% Network/Power/Cooling Uptime SLA*

6) cPanel Partner NOC, Microsoft Windows Partner - Choice of every imaginable control panel and all Linux/Unix/Windows OS options are available.

 

 

All of our VPS blowout plans as well as upgrades are available at: https://www.iwfhosting.net/vps-blowout

 

*SPECIAL: KVM 1*

25GB Pure SSD RAID 10

1500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps

512MB RAM

1 CPU Core

1 IPv4, /64 IPv6

24/7/365 support (self-managed)

Cascade Divide, Roseburg OR Location (see below for looking glass)

*$6.99 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*

 

*SPECIAL: KVM 2*

30GB Pure SSD RAID 10

2TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps

1GB RAM

1 CPU Core

2 IPv4, /64 IPv6

24/7/365 support (self-managed)

Cascade Divide, Roseburg OR Location (see below for looking glass)

*$10 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*

 

*SPECIAL: KVM 3*

50GB Pure SSD RAID 10

3TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps

2GB RAM

2 CPU Cores

3 IPv4, /64 IPv6

24/7/365 support (self-managed)

Cascade Divide, Roseburg OR Location (see below for looking glass)

*$20 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*

 

 

_Please note that we do not instantly set up VPS orders, each order will undergo a thorough manual screening process to protect our network and IPs. Typical setup time of within 24 hours._

 

 

*Looking Glass Links*

http://lg.or.iwfhosting.net -- Cascade Divide, Roseburg OR

http://lg.ia.iwfhosting.net -- USSHC, Monticello IA $7/mo

 

 

*Addons and upgrades*

Upgrade to gigabit port $3/mo

Full management $10/mo

cPanel/WHM $13/mo

DirectAdmin $9/mo

Additional IPv4 (x1) $1.50/mo

Additional IPv4 (x8) $6.80/mo

Additional IPv4 (x64) $51.20/mo

 

 

 

-iWF Hosting

866-435-5642

sales [at] iwebfusion.net

Backed by H4Y Technologies LLC - "Smarter, Cheaper, Faster.. Since 2001"


----------

